# Gute Pumpe? Eheim oder Laing ?



## Morytox (19. September 2007)

Ich les andauerd war über laing pumpen wobei die Eheim mir immer in den ohren als top pumpen lagen ... welche pumpen zählen denn nun zu den besten und haben ein sehr gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

Sie zählen beide zu den besten, Laings sind allerdings stärker, lassen sich direkt an 12V betreiben, haben noch nen Tachosignalausgang für Mainboards, welche ohne CPU-Lüfter nicht angehen wollen. Und sie sind in etwa genauso leise, mit einer Silencing-Box lässt sich die Pumpe kaum mehr wahrnehmen. Eheims sind zwar auch selr leise, allerdings kann man diese nicht noch zusätzlich dämmen, nicht direkt an 12V anschließbar (nur mit Adapter), pumpt weniger als die Laing. Wer leistung braucht, der kaufe sich den Dual Laing Aufsatz aus Plexi und schaltet dami 2 Laings in Reihe, wobei man dann auch normale Anschlüsse nutzen kann. Auch bei nem normalen Plexi Deckel kann man dann die ßhandelsüblichen Anschlüsse verbauen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2007)

Die Eheim Pumpen(ins besondere die Wakü Ableger HPPS+ und Aquastream)
 bieten ausreichend Leistung um jedes System zu betreiben. Dabei sind sie in der Regel sehr leise und absolut zuverlässig. 
Eine Laing macht aber nochmal wesentlich mehr druck(etwa doppelt so viel wie eine E. Compact 600/1046), ist aber nur mit pro-Deckel zu genießen da sie sonst zu laut wird. Ausfälle sind auch dort fast aus zu schliessen. Ausserdem kann man sich dank Tachosignal aus der Pumpe davor schützen.

Das P/L-Verhältnis ist bei beiden Herstellern etwa gleich. Bei Liang bezahlt man mehr und bekommt aber auch entsprechend mehr Leistung. 
Ob man diese wirklich braucht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Je nach Kühlkörper skaliert dieser nämlich (fast)garnicht bist (fast)linear mit dem Wasserdruck.


----------



## Morytox (19. September 2007)

was haltet ihr von dem set und insbesondere der pumpe ? 
Alphacool Xtreme Pro 360 Rev.2 12Volthttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_285&products_id=3790
Oder da lieber eine selber zusammenbauen ? ...
Und nochmal für mich als einsteiger ... inwiefern in reihe schalten und was kann man dann damit machen ?
*bahnhof versteh*


----------



## S1lencer (19. September 2007)

man kann 2 laings mit einem passendem deckel auch hintereinander in reihe schalten soll heissen die erste pumpe baut druck auf die zweite erhöht ihn


dit an:

ach ja wenn du bei dem set wirklich einen 360 radi brauchst und nun die laing nehmen willst kann ich sagen du kannst zuschlagen

dit aus


----------



## Morytox (19. September 2007)

und was haltet ihr von dem Prozzi kühler is der gut ? und der radi wo liegt die leistung ? Zwitschern da Black Ice und Thermochill weit ab oder is der garnich mal so übel ?


----------



## GoZoU (19. September 2007)

Der CPU Kühler ist ist in P/L kaum zu schlagen, der Radi dürfte sich im guten Mittelfeld (wenn man davon bei Tripple sprechen kann, da sie sich alle nicht so stark in der Leistung unterscheiden) bewegen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gollum (19. September 2007)

also das set ist spitze.
gute pumpe, top kühler und mittelmäßiger radi. ( die pumpe ist nur eine normale pro/1t, keine ultra /1t+).
der sollte ca. 1-2K schlechter sein als ein Black ICE GT 360 Stealth.
Wenn du allerdings diesen AB verwenden möchtest würde ich dir raten noch zusätzlich einen  kleinen schwamm zu kaufen und den in den AB zu legen, denn damit verhinderst du eine blasenbildung.
Art vom Schwamm: Fliegen/Mücken-entfernungsschwamm von der Tanke. Kostet 1 ca.


----------



## Morytox (19. September 2007)

eigentlich hatt ich ja vor einen Aquatank zu kaufen sieht eben noch gut aus ... empfehlenswert ? und hatte ja vor nen BLack ice 360 GT stealth zu kaufen währ es da besser (vllt sogar günstiger) wenn ich mir die komponenten seperat kaufe ?


----------



## Gollum (19. September 2007)

also günstiger kommst du selten davon, weil diese preise schon knapp kalkuliert sind.
aber wenn du es individuell / besser haben willst. wieso nicht, stell sie dir seperat zusammen.

was ist ein aquatank?


----------



## ED101 (19. September 2007)

Ich denke er meint diesen hier:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_281&products_id=993


----------



## Gollum (19. September 2007)

der ist halt ganz schön klein und hat nur 1/8" gewinde.
also beider unvorteilhaft


----------



## Steal-Angel (19. September 2007)

Also ich habe nen Aquatube und kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen, das befüllen damit kann teilweiße echt ewig dauern, vorallem wenn man den AGB etwas unvorteilhaft (wie ich) montiert hat.  Da sind Größere eindeutig besser


----------



## Morytox (19. September 2007)

würde es denn sinnvoll sein 2 zu installieren einen optikhalber und einen zum befüllen ?

zwecks preis ... sicher weiß ich dass komplettpakete preislich gesehn noch die optimalste variante darstellen aber ist eine kette nicht immer so stark wie ihr schwächstes glied ? wie würdet ihr es machen wenn man das komplettpaket als richtline seht ? so kaufen oder nach dem schema selbst basteln ?

drittens : welche nachteile hat die günstige laing form http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_284_819&products_id=2810
im gegensatz zur 89  form
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_284_819&products_id=3950
und wie gut würde es die Eheim variante von aqua computer :
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_284_817&products_id=1190
im vergleich tun , da ich mit einer anschaffung von der Aquero steuereinheit liebäugle welche ich etwas später tun wollen würde .. ist diese hilfreich ? 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_1266&products_id=2996
und die eben genannte eheim pumpe hat halt direkt ein port zum interface mit der steuereinheit ... eure meinung ist gefragt


----------



## GoZoU (19. September 2007)

Die "billige" Laing hat nur den Nachteil, dass sie noch keinen "Ersatzdeckel" montiert hat und so keine G1/4" Gewinde zur Verfügung stehen. Durch den fehlenden Aufsatz läuft sie auch etwas lauter, die kleinere Leistung der Pumpe ist zu vernachlässigen, da sie immer noch ordentlich Power hat.

Wenn die eh mit der Anschaffung eines Aquaeros spielt, würde ich zur Aquastream raten. Wie du schon gesagt hast, harmonieren die beiden wirklich super zusammen und ihre Leistung reicht vollkommen aus. Also wenn du Wert auf die Steuerbarkeit legst, ist das mMn die beste Wahl.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Morytox (19. September 2007)

dann setz ich mal gegen das erste kit das hier :
Suchen nach set: High End 360 V2 Supply Kit (aquastream 12 V, airplex XT 360, 3x airstream)
[11070]
http://www.aqua-computer-systeme.de/shop-index.htm
nachteil cpu kühler fehlt aber ansonsten ? was sagt ihr ? insbesondere die radiatorleistung ?


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2007)

also ich benutze jetzt seit 5 monaten die HPPS Plus von Eheim & Innovatek und bin sehr zufrieden. kostet zwar um die 70 uronen aber es lohnt sich. gute förderleistung und man hört absolut nix. ich empfehle aber auf jeden fall den sockel zum entkoppeln


----------



## GoZoU (19. September 2007)

Editier mal den Link ich seh da kein Set.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gollum (20. September 2007)

@morytox: der erste link ist die normale laing 1t, ohne plexideckel
der 2. link ist die laing ultra, also die 1t+ (fast doppelt so stark) variante mit plexideckel.

das aquaero kannst du doch trotzdem benutzen, und lässt die laing einfach an 12v angesteckt.
mit dem aquaero kannst du ja dann ganz bequem deine lüfter steuern lassen


----------



## Morytox (20. September 2007)

trotzdem schon nen immenser kostenfakter ... muss ich mal sehn ... zudem hab ich den link jetzt aktualisiert ... vllt könnt ihr jetzt das kit suchen ... ich tendiere schon zu dem 2teren .. jedoch würd ich gern mal den vergleich der beiden radiatoren hören wollen airplex 360 XT und dem vom letzten kit


----------



## schitzophren (22. September 2007)

Leistungstechnisch würd ich ne LaingDcc1plus nehmen die geht krass ab. Hie hab ich jetzt auch drin, hatte vorher eine HPPS und ja die war gut aber die Laing rockt halt.


----------



## Morytox (23. September 2007)

steh halt immernoch in dem konflikt dass ich mir n aquero holn will und die aquastream damit ansteuerbar ist die Laining aber net


----------



## memphis@Mg (23. September 2007)

@marbus16 gibts die silent box für die laning irgednwi zu bestellen?


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

War zu faul alles zu lesen also nicht hauen wenn sich der topic schon geändert hat 

Aber die Laing ist die stärkste Pumpe und die Aquastream die leiseste, die Eheim hängt da irgendwo in der Mitte. Prinzipiell würde ich immer zu Laing raten da der Geräuschunterschied zwischen der Laing und der Eheim den Leistungsverlust nicht wert ist. Soll es aber ein silent-sys bzw eine server-Kühlung sein ganz klar die aquastream, diese läuft zb keine 3m von meinem Bett in einem ungedämmten Rechner und ich höre sie abends kein bisschen.


----------



## Morytox (24. September 2007)

kühlst du denn dann damit nur cpu ?


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

Jo aber dafür in 2 Rechnern


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

@Memphis: Schau bei Caseking unter Watercoocled, Pumpen, Silent boxes


----------



## memphis@Mg (24. September 2007)

danke!


----------



## Morytox (24. September 2007)

damit bin ich meinem prob immernoch net näher.

reicht denn jetzt die Aquastream für den kreislauf mit einem Cuplex di , mainboard und ramkühlung, 360 er radi und evtl. später noch ner graka aus ?


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

Naja also ohne graka wird das dank Winkel, und Düsenkühler (meinst doch den XT di) extrem an der grenze liegen, wenn du den Rechner OCen willst würde ich Abstand von der aquastream nehmen und zur laing greifen.


----------



## daAeon (24. September 2007)

Wenn er eine richtig leistungsstarke pumpe sucht, wie wärs dann mit einer Eheim 1250? (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...details/303-0700579-8385833?ie=latin1&seller=)

1200 l/h und kostet ca 70 Euronen.
Die leistet mir gute Dienste, ist bei mir mit Schaumstoff gekapselt und unhörbar leise.

Einziger Unterschied zur Hpps im Handling ist, dass ich diese hier nicht am Netzteil betreibe sondern direkt an der Steckdose.

Sollte eine Laing jedoch mehr Leistung haben lasse ich mich gern eines bessern belehren.


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

Naja die ultra nicht aber die hier schon


----------



## daAeon (24. September 2007)

Ok die hat mehr leistung. Aber die kostet mer als die 1262 mit 3400l/h
http://www.ecotronics.de/assets/s2dmain.htm?http://www.ecotronics.de/pumpen/eheim/40030212.htm

ist die noch zu toppen?


----------



## Wassercpu (24. September 2007)

Also nimm auf jeden fall die LAing Pumpe . es gibt von Aquacomputer ein zusatzmodul mit der du die Laing steuern kannst muss mal nach lesen ob dieses modul auch an den aquareo docken kannst...


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

Öhm meine hat aber fast die doppelte Power  aber der Durchfluss lässt sich wohl nicht mehr mit PC geeigneten Pumpen toppen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2007)

@morytox:
ich hab keine ahnung, wie abhängig die leistung eines cuplex di von druck- &durchfluss ist, aber wenn man einen kühler hat, dem beides ziemlich egal ist (z.b. heatkiller), dann reicht ne stink normale eheim1046 für cpu, nb, nt, gpu, 2 schnellverbinder und ~25m kreislauflänge (serriell) mehr als aus.
(genauer: man kann den durchfluss noch durch verstopfung auf unter 40% des maximums drosseln und hat immer noch hervorragende temperaturen)

aber wie gesagt: das hängt stark vom kühler ab. bei einem reinen düsenkühler wird man sicherlich mehr power brauchen und der cuplex setzt afaik zum teil auf düsenstrukturen.

aber da sowohl der cuplex wie die aquastream von aquacomputer sind, würde ich denen mal ne mail mit leicht übertriebener konfiguration schicken, und nachfragen, ob eine zweite aquastream sinn macht.
wenn sie dir nicht abraten brauchst du entweder mehr als eine as, oder die sind so geldgeil, dass sie es gar nicht verdient haben, dass du eine pumpe von ihnen kaufst


----------



## Morytox (25. September 2007)

erstmal (frage nebenbei) ... was heißt afaik ???? 
und dann ... klar düsenkühler sind effektiv aber die leistung soll nicht durchflussabhängig sein sonder der durchfluss kühlerabhängig ...  und ich will keinen minimalen durchfluss riskieren


----------



## jign (25. September 2007)

afaik heist wörtlich afaik ask for ask i know also auf deutsch soweit ich weis. 

Und dann würde ich auf alles Fälle zu der Laing greifen, damit wird es dann garantiert nicht am Durchfluss scheitern.


EDIT: 91,99


----------



## Morytox (25. September 2007)

die 89  variante ?


----------



## S1lencer (28. September 2007)

@jign afaik heist *a*s *f*ar *a*s *i* *k*now

und ich kann dir auch nur die laing empfehlen morytox


----------



## Morytox (28. September 2007)

thx thx ... denk ma dann wirds auch ne laining


----------



## S1lencer (28. September 2007)

gute entscheidung


----------



## Oliver (1. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir die 4 Seiten nicht durchgelesen, aber hier meine Meinung:
Wenn du mehr als nur CPU und eine Grafikkarte kühlen willst, nimm dir eine Laing. Die ist irre stark, ich würde meine nicht mehr hergeben wollen. Am besten gleich mit Pro-Deckel.

Willst du eine kleine WaKü bauen und/oder nicht viel Geld ausgeben, dann greif zur Eheim 1046 mit Vollkeramiklagerung. Die kostet in der 230-Volt-Variante gerade mal 30 Euro. 

Beide Pumpen sind sehr leise. Die Laing ist auch nicht laut, muss aber auf jeden Fall entkoppelt werden. Meine steht zurzeit auf dem Gehäuseboden und ist wahrnehmbar. Hebt man sie an, hört man fast nichts mehr. Außerdem kann man die Laing noch drosseln, dafür brauchst du aber auch jeden Fall eine sehr gute Steuerung, da die Lain gerade beim Anschalten eine sehr große Stromstärke hat. Würde ich also nicht unbedingt empfehlen.


----------



## xrayde (3. Oktober 2007)

Ui ui, die "alte Diskussion"(@Durchfluss, Düsen-KK & Co.).

Die Laing ergibt für mich nur(irrrationalen) Sinn wenn ich alles mit Düsen-KK's fahre, dann am besten noch 2 Laings und "2m" dicke Schläuche etc., ansonsten ist so ein Teil der absolute Overhype.

Wer es sich nicht kneifen kann und auf obiges nicht verzichten will, der sollte die Laing in die neue Laing-Box zwängen und mit AC's Steuerung drosseln, das wäre noch sinnig(besonders wenn man wenig Platz hat).

Ansonsten ist die AS eine echte Silent-Empfehlung, kenne derzeit noch immer keine die dermassen leise ist, ... und ja, deren Power reicht völlig aus, da wird nichts "überhitzt" oder der "zu geringe Wasserdurchsatz" treibt alles in astronomische Temp.-Höhen.

Wer sich davon überzeugen will, kann sich mal meine Messprotokolle @Sig. angucken.

Also:

Silent = AS + passiv

noch "sinnvolle" Power = eine Laing @Box

"Über-Power" = Dual-Laing und Rest auch entsprechend oversized


EDIT:

Axo, hier noch ein sehr schöner Test, welchen ich immer wieder gerne verlinke, da er authentisch ist und ich ihn aus der Praxis her unterschreibe:

http://www.ttecx.de/reports/data/49_innovatek_hpps_vs_aquacomputer_aquastream/main_49.php


----------



## Morytox (5. Oktober 2007)

also reicht deiner meinung nach auch die laining für den cuplex di XT aus in verbindung mit fusion block und gutem radi `? (frage anbei was haltet ihr vom airplex 360 von aquacomputer ? )


----------



## xrayde (5. Oktober 2007)

Morytox schrieb:


> also reicht deiner meinung nach auch die laining für den cuplex di XT aus in verbindung mit fusion block und gutem radi `? (frage anbei was haltet ihr vom airplex 360 von aquacomputer ? )


Ja sicher reicht die, sie ist sogar total oversized, die Laing - auch eine einzelne!

Der Airplex ist schon nicht übel - auch von der Verarbeitung her - es gibt jedoch auch viel bessere.

Nur das ist wie das haschen nach Wind dort noch mehr Devices mit "mehr Power" rein zu stecken, selbst ein simpler Dualradi mit simplen KK's(Düse muss auch nicht sein) werden im Verbund zus. es nie dazu kommen lassen das irgendeines Deiner zu kühlenden Devices(Chipset, CPU, GPU etc.) je in bedrohliche Temp.-Bereiche kommen, schon gar nicht wenn alles aktiv befeuert wird.


----------

